# EV Training: tips?



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 29, 2008)

Right, I'm trying my hand at EV training and I need tips.

EDIT: Thanks guys. Now where can I find good places to train? I know the Pokemon Mansion's one for Speed, but that's it.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

You should count how many points you have or how many Staravia and then times it by the number of points given. Only train one certain stat up to 252 otherwise it would be a waste. Macho Brace helps a lot because it doubles the amount of points gained. The drugs give you a free 10 EV points. After EV training you can fight freely without any fear of replacing EV points or anything because if you get the EV points they stay unless you use the berries but that is a different story.


----------



## PichuK (Nov 30, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Right, I'm trying my hand at EV training and I need tips.
> 
> But first off, am I doing it right? I' at the Pokemon mansion (Diamond) facing craploads of Staravia to raise my Monferno's Speed stat. Did I get it wrong or something?


Yep, that's how you do it. Though, you'd prolly want a Macho Brace as well.


----------

